

24 days of Rust – docopt - zsiciarz
https://siciarz.net/24-days-of-rust-docopt/

======
Nzen
tl;dr A python argument parser that uses your cli "-h" explanation as its
config file.

~~~
burntsushi
It's not Python. It's in Rust, and it supports type based decoding and tab
completion.

